# Chapman vs. Emerson- need advice!



## Katy N (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi! I'm new to this so bear with me. I'm in a tough situation (but a great tough situation to be in). I was accepted to both Emerson and Chapman. I really want to go into production, and I got into Emerson's media production major. Problem is, I missed the deadline to apply to Chapman's production major so I applied to their creative producing major and miraculously was accepted. On top of that, with financial aid, it would cost me almost twice as much to go to Emerson as Chapman. Luckily, my parents support my choices and would make either work financially. I _could _apply to change majors at Chapman but even if I did get into their production major, I couldn't start taking classes for it til sophomore year so I'd be behind. The great thing about Chapman is the location and their internships senior year. However, Emerson is, as I'm aware, much more well known and has better connections in the industry. Also, they just opened up a beautiful new center in LA where I could spend parts of my junior and senior year. But I really hate the cold of the northeast. Aghh so many pros and cons to each.

If anyone can provide any insight to either of these schools or add anything I've overlooked I would be forever grateful!


----------



## GMF (Mar 28, 2014)

I can't speak too much to either. I do know for a fact that Emerson has great connections to the industry. I interned at Comedy Central for a summer and almost everyone outside of myself had a connection to Emerson. I think it's a lot easier to get a job out of the gate if you go there.

The only thing I know about Chapman was from a friend who went there for a year, but didn't like it so he transfered. But that was because he didn't connect well with the faculty (he did screenwriting so you'd probably have different professors). I know that's not much help, but I thought I'd reply with what little insight I had. And again this is really mostly second hand knowledge.


----------

